# Dna limited collection. Pics and smoke reports only pls



## sourpuss (May 31, 2013)

Hey all, I am interested in the new releases by dna. Anyone out there growing these now? Pics throughout grow and smoke reports would b much appreciated.

Snowcap looks massive, og grape krypt yum, all kinds of goodies, hitman og, list goes on.


----------



## althor (May 31, 2013)

Uh, they are new releases....

Unless someone got the magic bean they havent had time to really grow it out and smoke it yet...


----------



## twistedj420 (May 31, 2013)

Well i am growing snowcap atm and it is still in veg but i will say it is a very healthy plant quick growing and all around nice so far, no complaints so far but like i said it is still only in veg


----------



## madprofessor (May 31, 2013)

I have lost all respect for dna after discovering they have done a bubba kush cross and called it "honey boo boo" How lame is that


----------



## jayfury (May 31, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> I have lost all respect for dna after discovering they have done a bubba kush cross and called it "honey boo boo" How lame is that


Its called being "hip to the times"...... Kinda like Cali Conn's "Girl Scout Cookies"..... Its all advertising hype.... You hear it, and you want to know what its all about.... DNA is solid, in my yrs of growing, Ive only had 1 problem with them.....


----------



## dtowndabber (May 31, 2013)

I agree with both of you. The name is stupid as fuck, and I don't respect people who support stupidity. However, I do agree with being hip and good advertising. But iI think they fell short on this one. The only way I'd be interested is if a reliable source told me it was a must have/holy shit/omg/to die for type girl. Otherwise I'm happy with all my other strains. And their names


----------



## althor (May 31, 2013)

dtowndabber said:


> I agree with both of you. The name is stupid as fuck, and I don't respect people who support stupidity. However, I do agree with being hip and good advertising. But iI think they fell short on this one. The only way I'd be interested is if a reliable source told me it was a must have/holy shit/omg/to die for type girl. Otherwise I'm happy with all my other strains. And their names


 If it is the best plant on the entire planet, I will stick with really good plants with a different name.


----------



## madprofessor (May 31, 2013)

I know dna have good genetics and i'm sure the bubba kush cross is fire.. but that tv show with the fat, retarded, pigmy child and her deranged redneck family ... gives me the creeps frankly.. and to name a cannabis plant in honour of it is just awful.


----------



## colocowboy (May 31, 2013)

madprofessor said:


> I know dna have good genetics and i'm sure the bubba kush cross is fire.. but that tv show with the fat, retarded, pigmy child and her deranged redneck family ... gives me the creeps frankly.. and to name a cannabis plant in honour of it is just awful.


Wait, slow that thought down and it's genius.... it makes you a fat, retarded, pigmy child.......


----------



## madprofessor (May 31, 2013)

put me down for 10 packs


----------



## dtowndabber (May 31, 2013)

Fuck that this country has smoked way too much honey booboo already!


----------



## colocowboy (May 31, 2013)

bwahahahahahaha
I can't argue with that....


----------



## bfowl420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Agreed.. DNA/Reserva etc.. always what is said to be IMHO... Have bought Lemon Skunk(regs) 5 years apart and it was same Phenos as always (an indica and a sativa dom variety).. The snowcap germ'ed no problem.. still young now.... Some people might say Honey Boo Boo is a fat pile of sweetness... I like fat, sweet nugs.. seems an okay name... If Kate Upton were named Honey Boo Boo would You skip Her too based on name... Names are meaningless anyway.. There are so many landraces( indica or Sativa) that have been crossed( hybrid) and re-crossed... but it is still the same thing.. just tweaked.. I'm an indica man so I stick to Heavy Indica crosses... Hindu Kush or Black Domina.. Hash Plants etc... Once I clone and play with them I call them whatI want anyway.. Buddhas nipples or Honey Boo Boo.. who cares if it is dank and Your taste... call it what You want..


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 5, 2013)

When I first read the name Honey Boo Boo, it did not click about the show. OMG I hate that f#*king show and that degenerate roadkill eating family. It is downright embarassing knowing that they are White Americans! Lol! I've had fairly god results from DNA and Reserva Privada genetics. So far I've ran their OG#18, Chocolope, Sour Kush Aka Headband, and Purple Wreck. The OG#18 and Chocolope were fantastic, but the Purple Wreck and Sour Kush phenos were mediocre at best. I have a few more of their strains that I plan on trying out in the near future like Stacked Kush, LA Con, Silver LA, and Snowcap LA or something like that. My buddy is running their Kosher Kush right now, and it is looking and smelling very good at 20 something days of flowering. Anyways a name can make or break a strain in today's market. With that being said I think that names suck, because they sway you one way or another without you even knowing it. I'm talking on a subconscious level! I know alot of times I won't give a strain a second look because of it's name. I never buy a strain solely on it's name though. I have to do some research on the breeder and that particular strain. Then after that I pull the trigger.


----------



## goDsnataS (Jun 5, 2013)

I've had good experience with DNA in the past (Purple Wreck, Kushberry) so I grabbed some LA Purple, Kush Dream, Super Lemon OG, and PCK.


----------



## madprofessor (Jun 5, 2013)

I wouldn't mind puffing on buddhas nipples


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 6, 2013)

well buddha is a dude with man tits. 

I had a freebie snowcap that didn't germ. Was disappointed.


----------



## newbongwater (Jun 6, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> well buddha is a dude with man tits.
> 
> I had a freebie snowcap that didn't germ. Was disappointed.


 i think the correct term for a a dude with tits is "moobs". short for man boobs.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 6, 2013)

kentuckyboy said:


> When I first read the name Honey Boo Boo, it did not click about the show. OMG I hate that f#*king show and that degenerate roadkill eating family. I*t is downright embarassing knowing that they are White Americans!* Lol! I've had fairly god results from DNA and Reserva Privada genetics. So far I've ran their OG#18, Chocolope, Sour Kush Aka Headband, and Purple Wreck. The OG#18 and Chocolope were fantastic, but the Purple Wreck and Sour Kush phenos were mediocre at best. I have a few more of their strains that I plan on trying out in the near future like Stacked Kush, LA Con, Silver LA, and Snowcap LA or something like that. My buddy is running their Kosher Kush right now, and it is looking and smelling very good at 20 something days of flowering. Anyways a name can make or break a strain in today's market. With that being said I think that names suck, because they sway you one way or another without you even knowing it. I'm talking on a subconscious level! I know alot of times I won't give a strain a second look because of it's name. I never buy a strain solely on it's name though. I have to do some research on the breeder and that particular strain. Then after that I pull the trigger.


So it would have been fine, had they not been White? That's a slightly disturbing view on it in all honesty.


----------



## couchlock907 (Jun 9, 2013)

Kushberry sucks bought a 6 pack fem all germ all phenos are no more they went worth my food1! Think bout it sum like sprite sum like 7 up to each his own n grow ur own!


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 9, 2013)

**Soapbox warning**
I dont know what it has to do with them being white Americans but it's sad what the exploitation does for the image of southern Americans. I think there needs to be a reconciliation of this nation, accepting the bad that happened but not letting it permanently stain half the nation. The south has a lot to offer in good people, beautiful landscapes, and american culture. Not to mention great growing land and history.


----------



## althor (Jun 9, 2013)

bundee1 said:


> **Soapbox warning**
> I dont know what it has to do with them being white Americans but it's sad what the exploitation does for the image of southern Americans. I think there needs to be a reconciliation of this nation, accepting the bad that happened but not letting it permanently stain half the nation. The south has a lot to offer in good people, beautiful landscapes, and american culture. Not to mention great growing land and history.


 Also throw in there that the "south" also has the highest concentration of African Americans. There are more areas majority African American in the south than any other section of the country.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 9, 2013)

althor said:


> Also throw in there that the "south" also has the highest concentration of African Americans. There are more areas majority African American in the south than any other section of the country.


As well as cousin fuckers... Just kidding, I know nothing of American statistics, as they serve no use to me, being from Europe ^_^


----------



## sourpuss (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok no one asked about concentrations of blacks or cousin fucking

How about some pics of any dna limited strains being grown??

Personally might b picking up super lemon og. Running secret sour atm, seeing as la con is a major part of the lineup.

U can see the purple affie like ppheno on rui I posted a pic there, smoke is unique, and powerful.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 27, 2013)

I will be running the two packs of Super Lemon OG I picked up after this intense summer is over, this weekend is supposed to be 117 outside


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 27, 2013)

I got grape LA running right now. At 2 weeks or so in veg. Il get some pics when I get home from the docs office. She's gonna be a struggle to get a good yield out of I think. Prolly just the slow LA genes scaring me tho


----------



## sourpuss (Jun 28, 2013)

Sec4et sour is slow to bud, may b a la con thing, week 3 -4 seems to b when it wtarts to produce. 

WOndering ho2 the og krypt crosses will b, I cwn only assume its going to b amazing. Although it may b a money grab , og anything will sell. Prob b some of the best og around


----------



## sourpuss (Jun 29, 2013)

Impertinent actually... however you sir are a gentleman. Who said my balls were the most beautiful? Was that you sir?


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Forgot i posted that post the other day ^^

il go take some pics now BRB


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 29, 2013)

ALRIGHTY THEN!!! I'm back with some pics! sorry i took a dab and stared at the wall for a min and forgot what i went down there to do 

heres the group shot i left the cup in the shot for perspective.



Plant 1 profile and leaf shot



Plant 2



plant 3



plant 4



plant 5



plant 6



And heres those sour secret girls!


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Disclaimer there are a couple different pot sizes so its not a totally fair comparison of pheno. mainly lookin for some killer flavors.


----------



## sourpuss (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking good! If you find a purple pheno in the sour it tastes amazing. Although all phenos taste great. Will purp up without a temp drop


----------



## Jogro (Jun 30, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Wait, slow that thought down and it's genius.... it makes you a fat, retarded, pigmy child.......


Redneck in smokeable form?

I don't know jack about the strain or its quality, but I don't like it simply because IMO its inappropriate to name a cannabis strain after a child, let alone one who has nothing to do with it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 30, 2013)

Haha I picked up a few packs of "Honey Boo boo". At least when ever anybody types that into google soon, they will get results for canna growing. Pic's of that horrible kid will be alongside beautiful canna plants on google images 

, but when I get round to crack them I'll be calling them "Honey Bubba" out of protest lol. Silly to pass on any strain because of it's name given by the breeder/maker. Call it what the hell you like really if that's your reason.


----------



## HGK420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lol skunk thats funny i didn't even think about the implications of calling a strain something in pop culture. could be a crafty way at getting more exposure to canna growing.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Of course there is redneck in smokeable form..its called meth..man plant #4 is lookin sweet..I've allways liked dna..good job..hope you get the flavor you want!


----------



## sourpuss (Jul 9, 2013)

Just picked up the super lemon og.

What a name, hope it lives up to it.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Jul 31, 2013)

I was lucky enough to get my hands on a pack of Kush Dreams. All 6 beans sprouted right up super fast. Most broke through the soil within 24 hours. I've always been a huge fan of DNA/Reserva Privada. LA Confidential Was my favorite strain for a long time. Sadly, I am discontinuing my use of the LAC because of it's low yields. Although, if you look at DNA's website, you will see that there are 13 or 14 strains currently that are some form of LAC or LAC hybrid. Very exciting stuff. It really goes to show the quality of that strain when they have used it to form so many of their best selling strains. Either way, I digress. This forum is about the limited strains. I am very happy with the early progress of my girls. I have them in containers about 1 liter in volume. I am about to transplant them into 2.5 or 3.5 gallon containers. They look beautiful and healthy. I've never been so excitied about a strain before. I am thinking about picking up a pack of "Island" before the other limited strains start selling out.... And maybe some Purple LA. I'll post some pics of my Kush Dreams in a moment.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

The oldest GrapeLA plant i got is about 3 weeks in bloom right now and its not looking good..... Smells just like my tangerine dream super loser. gross citrus tangerine grapefruit bitter gross. not pleasant at all... its only 3 weeks and its only the first pheno so theirs still lots of room to go.

il get some pics when i get back around tonight its a different looking DNA plant. most DNA kinda feel similar this one feels like a GHS plant if that makes sense?


----------



## TugBoat123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay. Here are a few pics of my Kush Dreams seedlings from DNA genetics. I'm very pleased so far. Explanation to come soon.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 31, 2013)

u better prune those tugboat or your gonna get a palm tree!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2013)

Heres my snowland at 6 week flower i got 3 that r going to be beefy


----------



## yung420 (Aug 1, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 2758977Heres my snowland at 6 week flower i got 3 that r going to be beefy


Got one in 2 weeks of flower how much did your girls stretch???


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2013)

i say about 1 foot i have stacked kush from dna and that bitch stretched like 3 feet didnt stop till after the 4 week, the snowland looks like its going to have a good yeild


----------



## sourpuss (Aug 1, 2013)

Kush dream looks sick, didnt expect those fat indica leaves with the supposed extreme yield! 

For those of you growing the krypt crosses, expect big things, krypt is abusive og kush crpssed with sfv (not sure but think its another bomb kush)

I know the abusive og kush is also amazing.indica . Known as some of the strongest kush available.


----------



## sourpuss (Aug 1, 2013)

Dna has the connections, clone only strains for the masses, always amazed and fukd out of my tree thx to these guys.


----------



## gladstoned (Aug 1, 2013)

So we are about 5 hours from buy 2 and get training day free. I already bought og grape krypt and hitman. Are there 2 more worth paying for and getting training day?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2013)

I got traingday in its first week of flower it short with close internodes with big old fat leaves and thick stem, i flowered at 14inches because i want a couple plants under 3 feet, but i cant wait to see what she does, also i got kandy kush which so far im impressed lots of trichs and hugh plant, im hopeing to get 8zips off of two plants, smells really good to


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 3, 2013)

man got a hermi on one of the traingdays i think it was my fault they got a little hot during the heat wave, still got one left though will see what happens


----------



## sourpuss (Aug 4, 2013)

Trainwreck big time hermie strain, if you didnt know. May or may not b your fault.


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 4, 2013)

Grape la is a beast Was a slow starter but 1's flipped she went for it the smell is unreal out smelling the b f bc n that smell awseome canot wait 2 smoke not to long Now )


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 6, 2013)

Who told me to prune? They r barely out of seedling in those pics. But yes, I will prune. Just not that early. I'm gonna take off at least the bottom 35% of the plant. I will update as things go on, but the pics of the plants in ProMix are just plants that I'm using for mothers. They will yield some clones, and clones will go into DWC grow. If you would like, I can post pics of my other grows that I have going (currently running 4 rooms, 12 plants each... 15,000 watts). Thank god for Michigan MMJ laws. Heh.
And also, I always pull tons and tons of blocker/sucker leaves.


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 6, 2013)

If the big fan leaves are bloking light would you recomend to leave them or remove them i Was worried it would cause it stress , attitude promo Was wiked got the dna & rp freebies sour kosher sound wicked ?? Anyone else pik these up Also got some la choco anyone tryd or no any thing bout this strain ,, i emaild dna and they told me it would be the more stable 1 beetween itself n the exodus cheese ,, I love dna genetics


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 6, 2013)

Pick off those fan leaves. Pull pull pull constantly until bloom, and even a teeny bit during bloom. It will reward you by giving you lots of tops.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 6, 2013)

Heres a few more pics of the Kush Dreams seedlings from DNA and some pics of LA Confidential from DNA at the end of Veg. I'm thinking about starting a grow journal. I've documented my last handful of grows via photograph. Anybody interested in it? I grow almost exclusively DNA strains, aside from a few.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 6, 2013)

I have three 91 Krypt in veg now, three weeks. Four out of five popped and I dropped one during transplant and snapped it's little neck.
Anyway I have three of these going strong. 
I thought the DNA limited was sold in six packs, but I only got five from SOS. 
I'm excited about this one. It sounds great!
I am actually going to order the Hitman Og. They still have it in stock at Seed Depot, and I think it says six pack.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thats wierd mine were 6 packs


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 6, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> Thats wierd mine were 6 packs


I don't know what's up. I ordered from SOS but they were removed from the breeders packs. DNA showed them as six packs.
Wouldn't be surprised to see SOS freebies, or some one pocketed the extras.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

ya prune the top part not the bottom part yet. if you do it right you won't have to clean up any underbuds. 

depends on strain too. 

but ya i usually take the fan leaves out when i get 8 levels of nodes. or 16 nodes total. i will top it and remove ALL generation 1 fan leaves. I've done this with tons of strains and some take a day or 2 to recover but most dontr really mind and start getting fat the next day!

the LA dom phenos i got respond to this a little tricky because they will throw you so many tops in a very small area with HUGE fan leaves. just gotta keep pruning.

as an experiment i took off 95% of the fan leaves on a plant. pretty much every leaf that wasn't halfway in a bud. i did this at 2 weeks in flower and the plant did fine. she was making new leaves and stretching other leaves to fill in all the spots if she needed too but basically i got an even yield over the whole plant. from cola to underbuds they were all well developed


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Aug 6, 2013)

I received 12 from the tude I ordered the first day they came out


----------



## lilroach (Aug 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ya prune the top part not the bottom part yet. if you do it right you won't have to clean up any underbuds.
> 
> depends on strain too.
> 
> ...



I find it interesting that there was no negative effects from pulling so many leaves. As I understand it, the leaves are both the lungs and solar panels to a plant. We spend so much time amping up the wattage, lumens, hang mylar, fim, lst, and top to get more light to the plant......to take off the receptors....leaves....for what gain I don't know....doesn't make sense to me.

Even the last days of flower, the plant is sucking up and using a ton of energy. Choking that off seems counter-productive.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

does it make sense to have 7 GIANT solar panels that only feed electricity to the lights on your roof or 1300 little solar panels all over the place that bring electricity everywhere and they can only get light when the 7 GIANT ones are out of the way.

i feed 2 types of broken down sugars already too. il do a side by side as soon as i have 2 plants the same. they are all different seeds at the moment and that would defeat the purpose.

I'm sure its having some sort of effect on it. theres no doubt. what that effect is i have no idea. plant still yielded good. in fact i they yield better.

meds are still top quality too.


----------



## lilroach (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been following the some-times controversial "Uncle Ben" and he points to the health of the leaves as a first priority and the bud's health will follow instead of focusing on the buds over leaves.

My first grow I pruned the crap out of my plants (among many other mistakes) and they suffered the noobie's curse. My second grow I only pulled the leaves that turned yellow (and made fewer mistakes) and the plants were much healthier and a better yield. Ditto for my third and fourth grows.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

ya cause uncle ben knows everything... 

some strains what you describe is the perfect way to do it. i got a boss hogg that i just pull the leave as they start to fade. others not so much. Sour secret or kaia kush will both yield you less then an ounce of some airy bull shit undeveloped bud and 1 or 2 cola golf balls if you don't prune the shit out of them.

its just common sense. look at your plant and ask yourself if its getting complete light coverage.

most people will prune the entire bottom of the plant up to where the top leaves are and leave all them in tact.

thats backwards.

prune the fan leaves down and leave big ole spears of branches and smaller leaves jutting out to the light and leave a nest of leaves around the base. even they should be getting good light. at this point if there is still underbuds that are not receiving full light then prune them right out like a scrog or whatever.

you can end up with some serious yields this way outa strains that don't wanna give it up.

my holy grail kush is one in the middle. it stretches nice so you don't really have to prune it much but it grows BIG OLE WIDE fat fan leaves that it will droop all over the place so you just gotta make a judgement call. if they look like they are being dicks and taking all the light then prune that bitch!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 6, 2013)

i will agree with him that the leaves health takes paramount.

its gotta be the right leaves tho too.

obviously the bud doesn't get harder cause it has direct contact with the light

its all the leaves attached to said bud that do the trick. getting the light onto all the smaller leaves works a lot better then leaving a few big ole fat leaves as long as they hold on for IMO.


----------



## sourpuss (Aug 7, 2013)

Hgk is right imo. Smart defoliation is key to an all over better plant at harvest, vs a third of bud being aaa and the other 2 thirds being b grade. And harvesting in 2 stages is not only an ass pain and just not the same.... blah


----------



## sourpuss (Aug 7, 2013)

I see it in a way, your pot size will support a limited amount of green veg above. R u trying to grow giant fan leaves? For your collection rather have the buds swell to fill the space. Get some light and mature properly. Rather have bigger sugar leaves and buds than fan leaves. 

Food for thought I aint jesus, just reporting my findings...


----------



## lilroach (Aug 7, 2013)

I often think about the outdoor growers when coming to a conclusion about growing techniques. They have very little control over many aspects that indoor growers have, they have the sun, soil, water, and limited added nutrients.



Do they go around and yank the big fan leaves off their plants? Some may, but from all the bud porn I've looked at, outdoor growers pretty much leave the leaves alone......and walk away with massive plants and big yields.

I'm of the thought process that the plant knows much more about growing big and healthy than I do. My job is to give enough light, nutrients, water, and to keep bugs away. If the plant felt that it needed a leaf here or there, it grew one for a reason.

My answer to the leaves not getting enough light is to add additional side-lighting, do some smart topping, and spread the branches as needed.

I realize that everyone grows differently, and obviously there's no one right answer. I also realize that there's a ton of stuff I still have to learn, and that's why I read this thread and many other's before I come up with "my way" of growing. I may feel totally different a year from now about this entire leaf debate.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

no way man. 20 pound outdoor plants are only attainable by pruning the shit out of your plant. growth hormone is strong up to the 3rd generation of branches make sure they are your terminals. you say "Smart topping" Whats that supposed to mean?

its as simple as just making sure your plant looks/feels right. pruning near 100% of the first generation leaves and however many of the 2nd generation (theres about 10x more generation 2 leaves than generation 1) and your yield will go up by a long shot i promise.4

I'm of the thought process that its a plant that doesn't actually think about anything but if its got water and if the lights are on or not. I do the rest of the thinking for it.

if your plant WANTED its fan leaves removed do you just assume it would kill off its upper fan leaves so the ones below will get light? man i wish it was that easy.

and your correct everyone grows differently. some people listen to what they read and others keep trying stuff until they get the best results they can.

don't ever take anyone on lines word for anything ever. not subcool not uncle ben not the rev and certainly not me.

if what you read sparks an interest then go try it out and see for yourself. have you ever straight up killed a plant cause what you did was so radical yet? if not go do it. find that line. its a must to know how hard you can push.

I'm getting ready to grow a plant with my newborns formula. thats gonna blow some minds i bet. its got almost everything your plants need in it. even aminos and shit.

Basically i came to the pruning technique i use by over pruning / under pruning so many plants. there still is no perfect level of pruning to shoot for. its a very loose science. just try to make sure the most of your plant is getting light exposure as possible and you will be happy


----------



## lilroach (Aug 7, 2013)

"

*"I'm of the thought process that its a plant that doesn't actually think about anything but if its got water and if the lights are on or not. I do the rest of the thinking for it."*

I must have smarter plants than you do 

I mentioned "smart topping" only because I've done it wrong several times...wrong as in they didn't turn out they way I envisioned....AKA "dumb topping". My plants don't always agree with my views on how they should grow.

I agree that I and everyone else shouldn't take another's views as gospel. I'm on my fifth grow and each time I start a new plant, I try another growing technique. Uncle Ben's is just another concept that I'm trying out. I'm also trying out Miracle Grow, and am finding that all the nay-sayers out there regarding this soil either have never tried it, or have added nutrients to an already nutrient-rich soil.....as mine is growing like a weed.

My last grow I compared topped vs. non-topped, and the grow before that I compared two different brands of nutrients. I've also experimented with HPS vs. MH and T5's.

Today I installed light-movers and will be running dual spectrum's with MH and HPS roving across my grow room.

I never indicated that you were wrong in your approach, but what you do is the opposite of what I've been reading and doing. I have a couple of Mataro' Blue seedlings that I'm trying to decide how to compare growing methods, and may consider your pruning technique to one of them.

​


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

see thats the bummer with seedlings tho too is that each one is different so you really can't ever test it until you got clones side by side.

miracle grow will grow you some fire. i worked at a grow shop for many moons and met every kinda grower there was. i knew a guy who was about to die of some crazy brain tumor that was so smart it was scary. I'm pretty stupid but i can usually hold my own in conversation. not this guy. speaking a whole different language. pretty sure its cause he knew he had short time and was just cutting through the BS. any way this guy grew some pretty fuckin great pot. but it wasn't any better then the guy who grew it in totes with black dirt, perlite and miracle grow from the hardware store. (tho I've had some terrible miracle grow buds, amazing is still possible)

just gotta find the right combination of genetics, atmosphere, food, environment, care, and energy. thats all it really is. just guessing and checking til something comes out good.

uncle ben definitely knows more then most too i didn't mean for that to come off as a shot at him or anything.

i normally wait for 7-8 levels of nodes to do my topping but i got a batch in 3 gallon bags right now that I'm gonna do at 5 levels just to save horizontal room.

im gonna document it all so you can see what i do early on too trigger the need for all the pruning. il be back in an hour or so with some photos


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

And here we go.



heres the beauties about to get hacked. all look great but the single HSO bubba kush. she's got attitude problems.

the runt in the middle got a stay of execution for a couple days.












annnnnd voila You have some pretty grumpy little girls with some nice crew cuts.

give em a couple weeks and they will grow into it nicely.

proceed to the flower room with caution. gonna need extra filtration for all the extra buds!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

^ kinda makes for a neat slide show lol


----------



## lilroach (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh......I don't think I could hack my plants as such. Do you have any pics of these plants as adults?


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

i got some silver mountains that i did the same thing too a week or so ago. lemme take some


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

Heres the silver mountains




heres a bay dream i did it too thats in bloom now




the main stem stays short and i give em a couple weeks to get nice and lenky. if your good you can get the nodes to stack on the secondary branches really tight. see professorpotsnob's plants. genetics helps a lot too with stacking.

buts that what they turn into. 8-24 main tops with another 20-50 secondary tops that get just as dense as the main terminals.


----------



## lilroach (Aug 7, 2013)

I just took some lousy pictures of my current plants in 12/12. The Blue Hash is 2 weeks away from harvest, the Lemon Kush is 4 weeks away.

The Blue Hash has colas over 18" long. No popcorn buds. No leaves removed.



The Lemon OG Kush....two colas over 20" long, some popcorn buds though



I like your plants....I like my plants.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 7, 2013)

got some arms on those bad devils


----------



## lilroach (Aug 7, 2013)

I first want to say......I'm stoned.

Then after looking at those crummy pics of some nice looking plants, I decided to break out the good camera.

Tonights my first "lights on" with my light movers. One 400w HPS, and a 400 MH rotating over the plants....and it looks sorta cool in the photos:



I accidently did some super-cropping to the LK...there's two branches that over 47" long...while the rest of the plant is 30".....I attempted to just bend the tops over (they outgrew the lights), and one snapped. I managed to bend the other one without drama. Now I'm experimenting with super-cropping, and from what I can see, there's definitely something to this technique.

This was one of those "dumb toppings" as I lost control of the two branches.....they never stopped growing until the 5th week of 12/12.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Super cropping works well (both definitions of the word from my experience)

anyway back on topic lol

My grapeLA feels like a great big fail so far. its taking me down memory lane hand in hand with every bad pheno I've ever gotten.

YO SUB WTF MAN?? you let your pollen loose when you visited the DNA factory?

it for real smells like a bunch of losing TGA or GHS or even my terrible Tangerine nightmare.

shits junk

if it even remotely carriers any of the 5 similar flavors through the end il be PISSED.

Ive had some killer grapefruit crosses. looks like i missed that boat.

lame lame lame lame lame


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 8, 2013)

What's up with your grape la mr ganja the only problem worn mine is it looks it could go 10 weeks the smell is out of this world I also have a super iced grapefruit from fem seeds n she. Is a beast but doesn't smell anything like the grape la I hope it's not cruddy gens


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pik 1 is a barneys blue and behind in right corner is SIG n second pic is grape la just after I removed 2 fan leaves


----------



## ElizabethHaynes (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi there all..
I am a newbie at this forum..
My name is Elizabeth and i am 22.
Hoping to have a great time up here at this community.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

My grapeLA just is giving me a big pile of losing phenos so far. 

anyone ever popped a pack of LA Conf seeds straight up? i found a losing citrus pheno in that i found this go with 2 of my GrapeLA

i also have 3 more of them that smell like tangerine dream. they are all only a couple weeks into flower so they got a long wayyyyys

i just know my boss hog and my HGK both, you know are winners long before buds even show. once hairs poke the rooms starts to smell amazing

not so with these. hopefully they mature into something better but I'm not getting my hopes up

Sour secret has a couple winning phenos it looks like.

2 really fuely ones and another very coffee with a hint of fuel.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 8, 2013)

hey elizabeth welcome!

here in seed and strain reviews we are all a bunch of explorers!

on the frontier of the cannabis community searching for the next big thing.

i hope you enjoy your stay with us!


----------



## sourpuss (Aug 8, 2013)

Secret sour, is a winner.  

Good luck


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone tried la chocolate dna? Or RP purple wreck their my next 1s guna popem soon  ,, also guna run freebie sour kosher!! N Martian kush anyone any experience with these excluding sk ??


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 8, 2013)

Damn was looking at secret sour !!!!! But wasn't to sure


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 9, 2013)

For those of you curious about the LA Confidential, I took a few pics last night after I put up my trellis net and did a little bending and pulling the branches out so the light could penetrate into the middle (I also pulled some blocker leaves). Like HGK420 or somebody else on this forum said, the LA throws you a bunch of tops all in one small area. It has a tendency to grow small, compact, and really bunched together, so the net helps to make it not so bunched. The quality of LA is awesome. The nugs are more dense than any other strain I've ever grown. Delicious taste too. Somebody asked if anybody has popped a pack of LA Confidential seeds. I think it was HGK who asked... And yes. I have. Not a big yielder, and slow in veg, but she is nice and stable. My original pack of LA had only 2 phenos, both very similar and both looked exactly like the pics on DNAs website. She had good mold and disease resistance and stellar bug/mite resistance. The second pack of seeds didn't have the mold/powdery mildew resistance the first pack did, but still had the other good qualities. Now, I'm a commercial grower, so it's time for me to retire LA. Sad to see her go, because I built my reputation for providing good quality meds all on the back of LA Confidential, but I need something that can push more weight. Hopefully my Kush Dreams will fill that role!


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 9, 2013)

The first pic is of some LA Confidential (by DNA Genetics) in bloom. The second is some harvested LAC. The third is just a pic of another one of my rooms. It contains mainly Chem 4OG (I think the seeds came from "cali connection"), and Indica Viper by John Sinclair seeds. The fourth pic is of some LAC in veg (in need of some pruning, but healthy as can be). Please forgive the lines in some of the pics. I haven't made the switch to digital ballasts in all of my grow rooms yet. I plan to have ALL grow rooms running digital within 6 months or a year.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 9, 2013)

In this set of pics, (in no particular order) There is some LA Confidential in late veg, then in early bloom, then in Late bloom, and then some big long harvested buds... some of them between one and two feet long, although I think those buds aren't LAC. I just felt like throwing that pic in! Sorry for it being irrelevant to this forum. I just though y'all might get a kick out of it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 10, 2013)

Damn fellas my other traingday hermi on me and so did the other sinmint i had, i guess they cant handle heat stress, snowland is looking good though


----------



## yung420 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anybody else's snowland has real tight internodes???


----------



## Hazydat620 (Aug 11, 2013)

HASHMAN 777 said:


> If the big fan leaves are bloking light would you recomend to leave them or remove them i Was worried it would cause it stress , attitude promo Was wiked got the dna & rp freebies sour kosher sound wicked ?? Anyone else pik these up Also got some la choco anyone tryd or no any thing bout this strain ,, i emaild dna and they told me it would be the more stable 1 beetween itself n the exodus cheese ,, I love dna genetics


Ive got some la choc a couple weeks from chopping. I had a tester that I had run a couple weeks earlier and it came out awesome.LACH is not PM resistant, heads up do your due diligence. The mother is outside and looking amazing, has already started to flip. the smell reminds me of a apricot beer, really nice and unique, haven't smelled an herb like it yet.


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi hazy nice 1 dude cheers for that really lookin forward to running this 1 love anything with L.A la conf is awesome had the pleasure of smoking it daily for 6 months n I fell in love with it ,, ill keep you posted on my la Choco 1s ther up n runin with a few other baby's the sour kosher ,, Martian kush n grape la ,, again bit concerns about the flower time of the grape la as I think it's just reservas Citrix which is 70+ days ,, so need a more la Dom pheno this time ,, u got any pics for us of your la Choco dude


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 11, 2013)

How's the la Choco clone hazy ????


----------



## DesertStar (Aug 12, 2013)

I just put my snowcap into flower smells dank just tuning the stem should be good


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 12, 2013)

the 5 snowcap i got is almost 8 weeks i think im going to let her go 10 weeks and bulk up already the seconary budz r fucking hugh, damn near mini colas on all secondary branches


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2013)

TugBoat123 said:


> View attachment 2768915View attachment 2768918View attachment 2768920
> 
> In this set of pics, (in no particular order) There is some LA Confidential in late veg, then in early bloom, then in Late bloom, and then some big long harvested buds... some of them between one and two feet long, although I think those buds aren't LAC. I just felt like throwing that pic in! Sorry for it being irrelevant to this forum. I just though y'all might get a kick out of it.


Kinda off topic but what's up with the dark lines through the photos? I notice when I take pics in my flowering room with lights on I get this same effect.

What's up with that?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it has to do with the hps, im not sure but i think it pulse the energy or something


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 12, 2013)

the ballast doesn't blast at a constant amount. it pulses like big worm says. some are wider some are closer I've noticed. you just gotta get your camera in the right spot. a UV filter and a Polarizer helps ALOT!!! ALOT ALOT!

i think bulbs have to do with it too. the "Frequency" of them and whatnot.

i just had all my shit attached to my lenses when i started takin pics of my new room and it was months before i realized the lines were gone.

then i was like WTF why don't i get lines in this house.

then i realized i had bought a ton of new lenses and filters and that was the case lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey fellas im going to keep my traingday hermi and see what happens


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 12, 2013)

try too pluck all the dicks. i guess depending on how bad it is.


my GrapeLA are coming along pretty good. well by good i mean FUCKIN TERRIBLE.

if you would of asked what is the WORSE possible flavor that i have grown and i never want to grow again. i would tell you tangerine nightmare.

my GrapeLA is a mirror image of it. i haven't finished it yet but the bud structure even looks whack so far.

I'm probably just hating cause its brining back all the nightmares from tangerine dream. so lets hope it comes out good in the long run but damn I'm worried!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 12, 2013)

ah dont be worried nothing u can do but let it run its course


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 12, 2013)

Damn Bro sorry to hear about that Grape L.A. hopefully something decent comes from it. Good Luck!


----------



## Hazydat620 (Aug 12, 2013)

HASHMAN 777 said:


> How's the la Choco clone hazy ????


I've had them root in 7-8, they can get stretchy if not topped, I can take some pics in the A.M.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 13, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Kinda off topic but what's up with the dark lines through the photos? I notice when I take pics in my flowering room with lights on I get this same effect.
> 
> What's up with that?


It is a result of having some of my lights run by a magnetic ballast. When using a magnetic, the ballast causes the lights to essentially turn on and off faster than the human eye can see, but a camera can pick up the kind of strobing effect. In my rooms where I only have digital ballasts, you won't see those lines in my pics. I would like to have all my magnetic ballasts replaced with digital within 6 months. I've noticed my electric bill going down ever since I bought a bunch of digitals. I also bought the "master light controller" by C.A.P. and ran 6-2 wiring to a new 50 amp breaker and I was able to switch all over to 240volt. All of those changes made an extremely noticeable difference in my electric bill. I know this was off subject, but I just felt like giving my thoughts on digital. I will remove this off topic post if it bothers somebody.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 13, 2013)

So..... Anybody have any results with the Kush Dream from DNA's Limited Collection yet? Mine are still very young and I am just growing all 6 seeds into mothers until I can clone off of them and find out what sex they are and eventually pick a winning female. Oh and by the way... I was able to get my hands on one more pack of the sold out Kush Dream, but US Homeland security got them at customs. Total bummer. If anybody is interested, I can post pics of the package. They taped it up where they had cut it open and the tape said "Examined by:" and then showed their logo. Totally messed up. I'm super bummed because I was so excited to get another pack of a sold out strain. (herbies head shop was hooking me up with them)


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

i was gonna say your lucky with that kush dreams but now im not so sure. havent heard anything stellar from the limited shit. sucks about your grape la hgk, hope it doesnt turn out like that tang crap!


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 13, 2013)

the plants definitely are not as stretchy and unhealthy as the tangerine dreams. they are staying very compact. one is actually getting a sweet smell so who knows i might get a winner after all!


----------



## jayfury (Aug 13, 2013)

Sometimes things look and grow like shit till the very end, but then your left with some quality ass bud..... This happened to me recently with Alian White Fire Kush..... Grew like CRAP the whole time in Veg..... amd forst 6 weeks of flower.... Looked like I would get NOTHING from them.... The last 3 weeks they blew up HUGE, and the end result was some of the best shit Ive smoked all year... Gotta give it a chance....


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Aug 15, 2013)

I just popped 2 seeds of OG Grape Krypt a few days ago. One is already a massive runt. Its tiny and refuses to open up its cotyledons. From my experience and comparing it to the other 8 seeds I sprouted, i dont think its going to make it. Im not very happy, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 19, 2013)

Whatz up peeps so i want to the beach for the weekend and came back to budrot in my biggest cola on my snowland had to cut that shit down about an oz of rot i was pissed but whatcha gonna do, thats the price u pay when growing hugh nugz that are dense


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your luck, big worm. Are you running Co2? I had a bud rot problem once when running co2 at levels over 1150 ppm. Maybe drop your co2 levels and consider dropping your humidity levels to 50% (I'm assuming the humidity at canopy level is a little above 60% in your room right now). I hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 21, 2013)

Anybody harvest or getting into mid-late bloom with Kush Dream, PCK, purple LA, or IsLAnd yet? I would love to see some pics/ smoke reports.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2013)

wheres the show offs


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 22, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> wheres the show offs


<br>
I guess the Limited Edition line is still too new. Not enough people have had enough time to finish their girls. There's a few pics. Just not a lot. My Kush Dream seeds are still being developed into mothers. They are in my 4x4 "mother/clone" tent so they are only under t12 fluorescents and are moving slowly. They are just about at the point that I can finally steal some clones off of them. So, in another week or two, I'll be pulling the clones and things will REALLY get under way.
Btw: I plan to choose a male or two and keep some pollen. I wanna f2 some of the Kush Dream (or F* them. I dunno which filial generation they are). I might buy a colloidal silver solution and S1 one of my girls if I come up with a pheno that is just unstoppable. I'll let y'all know a few months down the road if I do it. Maybe I'll put up some of the seeds on the breedbays "dankbidz" (cannabisseedauction.com). Lemme know if there is any interest in some f2 or s1 Kush Dream from the DNA Limited collection. I know that it is currently the only strain from the collection that is sold out, and it sold out FAST.


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi smokers I cut the grape la a week ago and had a couple stogis today and she is killer real heavy hitter full on knockout tackle and she's not even cured yet my friends wer abit werey about the smell but once they were toking they soon realised this was la conf with some other tasete I can only describe as a light coffe taste I was worried she was not finished and she had another week but due to a few reasons I took her 1 been the sig was ready and I was concerns about bud Rot I took her and the grape la had just started to mold lost a small omount so timed it right she is killa and I mean real heavy nausea indica stone not for the novice or beginner smoker I love this strain already big props dna another fine job


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 22, 2013)

Real full on smoke just like la con if u love la you will love this belive peeps and that was the 1 st 1 I poped


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hell yeah hashman, i just got done trying my first bowl of snowland and it has a awesome taste, i never had la conf before but whatever that taste is theres alot of it, its hard to explain, alls i know is just like your shit my snowland is super strong , one hitter quitter, only problem i had with themwas a little boldmold because of the bud being so thick and my humidity got up above 60 for a day or two but wow man good shit thats a fact, got my boys comeing over tomorrow just to taste this shit


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Man... This thread started with people kinda thrashing the Limited Edition gear. It was making me nervous. Now people are reporting buds so fat that they have to be careful to avoid bud rot, and they say the smoke has the ass-kicking quality of LA Confidential just with new and interesting flavors. Helllllll yeah! I can't wait for my Kush Dream to start killllllin!


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 23, 2013)

S.i.g


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 23, 2013)

HASHMAN 777 said:


> View attachment 2788641 S.i.g


 2nd photo grape la


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 24, 2013)

Whatz up everybody here some pics of the lower half of one of my snowland, unfornately my top cola got budrot it would have been an oz by itself but i still got 120grams wet weight ill post the dry weight an 7 daysim thinking after it dries im still going to get about 2zips which if i didnt lose the cola it would have been 3 zips, but as far as taste goes this one is a winner in my book, great job to dna/rp


----------



## yung420 (Aug 24, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> Whatz up everybody here some pics of the lower half of one of my snowland, unfornately my top cola got budrot it would have been an oz by itself but i still got 120grams wet weight ill post the dry weight an 7 daysView attachment 2789890View attachment 2789891View attachment 2789892View attachment 2789893View attachment 2789895View attachment 2789896View attachment 2789897View attachment 2789899View attachment 2789900View attachment 2789901View attachment 2789902im thinking after it dries im still going to get about 2zips which if i didnt lose the cola it would have been 3 zips, but as far as taste goes this one is a winner in my book, great job to dna/rp


Nice one Worm. Can't wait till mine finishes, 5th week of flowering today and the smell on this one is really strong like a citrus tart lemon lime candy or something with some dense buds. How does yours smell and how long did you flower her for???


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are the 91 Krypt. I have three of them. They were all planted on 07/15/13. 
They are displaying two growth patterns. I just put them in 12/12, to sex them. They are started to show pre-flowers, and if my suspicions are correct, I will be returning a couple females back to veg for another couple weeks. I hope that leggy one strengthens up a bit. They were all in the veg tent with six TGA Querkles fighting for space, so that may have something to do with it's reach.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 24, 2013)

She was flowered for a little over 9 weeks and probalbly could have went some more, i still got 2 more up going to chop them down next thrusday, she smells of its hard to explain but maybe a little sweet but something else like peppery idk i guess its the la con taste which i never had, my girls says a tart sweet smell, everybody likes it already 4 of my friends were blown away by it, but what do they know not to many people on the east r putting it down like they should be so ghs would be good smoke to them but it taste good


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 25, 2013)

My grape la


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 25, 2013)

what did you're grape LA come out like? All mine smell pretty whack. i think i got a 12 week pheno too or its just gonna be shit development idk.

i love DNA more then most i just think i got a serious pack of fail with my Grape LA


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I just took clones off of my 6 Kush Dream plants last night. So, in about a week I'm gonna put the clones all immediately into bloom so I can sex them. After getting them sexed, I'll clone the females and grow the clones out and pick a keeper. It's a long process, but I'm super excited to get a good pheno of the Kush Dream.

I also still have a full pack of Kush Dream seeds! Seeing as how they sold out so fast, I'm lucky I bought extra.


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi hgk 420 i thought the same aabout mine mate fort it Was atleta at 2 week Belinda everything else u had to chip due to the circunstantes and i couldnt of been happyer the smell had me wuryd as friends sed it smelt like garbage upon drying I discovers n so did they that this was pure dankness absolut fire my freind has just done some holy grail n kushberry n the grape la can take them both on the taste iis like nothing iv smoked b4 la conf with some other taste that is just awesome n the high is pure knockout only for the veteran smoker it's beating the barneys blue cheese hands down n I love barneys ,, hang in ther hgk trust me ill post sum pikd of my freind hgk n kush berry big props dna


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry bout the spell mistakes shitty predictive shit


----------



## yung420 (Aug 25, 2013)

HASHMAN 777 said:


> Sorry bout the spell mistakes shitty predictive shit


Lol I was starting to wonder who was Belinda...


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 25, 2013)

yung420 said:


> Lol I was starting to wonder who was Belinda...



Yo i need that belinda cut!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 25, 2013)

hes another snowland down this one not a hugh yielder but dense buds


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys a good freind of mine has just had a power cut and his fans shut completely off for 4+ hours and his humidity spiked to 86% he his really concerned about possible bud rot and any onthorer problems that may arise he is in his 6th week of flower does anybody think this will cause any major problems any advice guys please ???


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 28, 2013)

alls i can say to that is, thats the reason i got bud rot fucking humidity went above 60 for a day, u need to get that humidity down especially if u got big budz


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 29, 2013)

Whatz up fellas i got 46grams of dry bud off that snowland


----------



## yung420 (Aug 29, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> Whatz up fellas i got 46grams of dry bud off that snowlandView attachment 2796570View attachment 2796579View attachment 2796581


Nice one worm...still waiting on mine, is it possible there could be a 8 week pheno??? Cause mine looks like a perfect mix of both phenos but didn't look like it'll take 9 or 10 weeks, but I'll probably let it go for 9.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Aug 29, 2013)

Drop that humidity to under 50% for a handful of days, and discontinue co2 if u r currently running co2. After a handful of days of low humidity, bring your humidity back to normal ranges (60 percent-ish is good). I hope that helps to avoid bud rot on your buddies girls. Good luck.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 30, 2013)

anything is possible but all mine went 10 weeks


----------



## Thecouchlock (Aug 30, 2013)

I would drop humidity to 40% immediately and keep it that low for a decent amount of time. The only downside I have found is the lower the humidity the more water your ladies are going to need. Just my opinion but this is what I do for strains with huge colas, bud rot is such a depressing thing to deal with.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Man.... This thread is going dead....

I doubt anybody cares... But here's a little update on the Kush Dreams project: I've been a little busy focusing on my gardens in which my main production take place... There was a little PM outbreak that damn near made me crazy... But I have still been able to make a little time to take the Kush Dreams clones (they're all rooted now) and throw them into some pots filled with pro-mix and I stuck them into the bloom room. I just need them to show sex so I can pull clones off the females and grow those clones out to try to pick a winner mother. I'll probably also collect some pollen from a male, but that's a whole other process all-together. I'm thinking that I might try to get my ex-girlfriend and her douchebag boyfriend to let me stick some males in their house. I always get a little uncomfortable over the thought of pollen-producing males in my house. Shoot... I get nervous having them in my town. Maybe I can put that useless, Uncle Uncle Fester lookin', jobless, loser that my ex is with, to work. He's a nice enough guy... But I digress...
So, the clones I took from the mama and papa plants are all rooted and gonna show sex soon enough... More hurry up and wait. Lord knows that there's plenty of work to keep me occupied in the mean-time. 
Keep your hands in the dirt and your ass out of jail, y'all. Have a good night.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whats up anybody got any new pics, as u guys know 2 of my trainingdays went hermi and i kept one and put it outside and i checked for new bananas everyday for a week and none so i put it back inside so far so good, its got like 3 more week to go


----------



## yung420 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's my Snowland at 50 days from 12/12 and 47 days from first sight pistils. looks almost done in the trichs, real heavy clusters of amber.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2013)

nice im hoping my snowland is fire , yours looks great!


----------



## yung420 (Sep 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> nice im hoping my snowland is fire , yours looks great!


Good luck with yours. It should be a real treat...the smell is the best thing I've ever smelled before, like fruity whipped cream slathered over a strong fuel smell but real clean and fresh if that makes any since. Can't wait to make a smoke report or something.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice job yung420 thats bud is sweet its crazy how hydro and soil grows the buds look different or different phenos i know mine had hugh dense nugs i mean dense and mine had a lot of real dark orange hairs and they went 9-10weeks no problem, good job


----------



## yung420 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> Nice job yung420 thats bud is sweet its crazy how hydro and soil grows the buds look different or different phenos i know mine had hugh dense nugs i mean dense and mine had a lot of real dark orange hairs and they went 9-10weeks no problem, good job


Appreciate that big...yea is crazy how nature takes shape. Yours look real hairy but these are all calyxes with a fair amount of hairs. But these triches are scaring me, looks like a real stone with a little bit of head high almost no clouds. Just can't wait.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Sep 9, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> i say about 1 foot i have stacked kush from dna and that bitch stretched like 3 feet didnt stop till after the 4 week, the snowland looks like its going to have a good yeild


LOL! The stacked kush grew right into my light, and it finished at 4ft tall AFTER LST'ing, super cropping and SCROG ( I used all 3 techniques, and it still finished at 4 ft tall!). The pheno I got was waaay more than 60% sativa, like DNA claims..

The high: It doesn't get me "stoned" at all..it's more of a relaxing, calming, clear-headed high.

I'm currently running DNA Limited Purple LA, and clones of DNA Stacked Kush. The Purple LA was feminized, so I'm going to spray her with Colloidal silver, and cross her with the Stacked Kush. Purple LA is 90% indica, so the cross between Purple LA and Stacked Kush would make a perfect "Purple Kush" hybrid. I'm also running 2 THseeds Wreckage's and 3 SinCity Dream N' Sour. 

I'll create a journal and post pics as soon as my camera charges.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sooo everyone knows i love me some DNA seeds. my HGK is amazing as was a few of my sour secrets.

ive been planning for days now to come here and just tear apart Grape LA. trying to find all the right words.

2 of my phenos the buds at 10 weeks looked like 5 weeks. airy as fuck.

3 phenos smell like fuckin subcool and jill have been messing around in the DNA lab. shitty orange grossness. even one of the LA looking ones taste like some TGA.

ive been cutting them down over the last week or so and today i finally got to smoke the first one i cut down....

Kinda BS. just a flavor i dont like AT ALL. taste just like my loosing tangerine dream or 3/5 TGA seeds. its ALOT better then tang dream but barely. its got "That taste" behind all the citrus still so its "OK"

well after smoking this first pheno i was bummed needless to say.... then i started trimming the last one i got left. shes the most LA leaning in the looks department but the flavor is a whole new breed of unreal.

ITS INTENSE how much this plant takes over my thoughts when i smell it. im talking completely clearing the mindseye and overwhelming my thoughts with nothing but JOY for the plant in front of me. the only plant ive ever smelled even remotely close to it was Blowfish but Blowfish is Fruity and this girl didnt bring any fruit to the party.

JUST DANK!!!!!!

of course i have no clones of it. i harvest all the good dense fruits and i think im gonna try to re veg her.... i found a seed or 2 as well. think il be able to save her somehow? any ideas? take 100 clones?

its something that needs saving for sure!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2013)

why dont you clone before flower? just wondering... sucks about the bad but sounds great when you found some good.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

numbers... im addicted to popping seeds. 9/10 seeds arent a winner usually so i kinda got sick of always having piles of shitty clones around. i like staying right at my numbers.

ive gotten pretty good at picking out the ones i wanna clone by week 4 or so of flower but this one was sneaky. didnt show me anything special til lately. ive been really busy the last couple weeks too so i prolly just didnt pay as close of attention as i should of.

with some strains i do take clones before i flower. if they just WOW the shit out of me in veg or if there just plain rare. these up coming packs of cherry mountains will all get cloned first for sure. bruce banner and darth maul will both get cloned too.

when i can just order another pack i dont stress about it too much ya know what i mean?


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2013)

yea true that, but the dna limited was supposed to be limited wasnt it lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> yea true that, but the dna limited was supposed to be limited wasnt it lol



I thought so  I just ordered some the other day. 2000 packs seems to be lasting a long time. I just got 2 packs 91 krypt, og grape krypt, and some training day freebs. I figured with all these "Don't order from attitude threads" I better get my order in to attitude


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2013)

hahaha thats fucking funny!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

This little break is kinda nerve racking to me. Training?? Take 10 days off ??? I'm no business major but 10 days is alot of profit too lose for any kind of training.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2013)

I bet their sales have gone through the roof with people ordering before the deadline  Then again, I completely forgot about the shutdown till after I placed my order and had an Oh shit moment  It shipped, now I can't wait for em to get here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2013)

they will make plenty during the break. just not shipping out. i thought they said you can still order shit the whole time...


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ya I guess your right. Not a full shut down I spose. I know I would wait. Maybe a small loss I guess


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 12, 2013)

well the tude sent email saying you could still order. i hate guessing games...


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 12, 2013)

ya u can order it just wont ship til they get back.


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear bout you only getin 1 fire grape la sounds like mine just pure dank I' hope the others of mine are not like urs 420


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Sep 13, 2013)

What up guys will post some pics of grape la , la Choco n sour kosher , purple wreck in veg in next few days been kinda spooked by hgk420 only havin 1 fire grape la ,, I had a beauty but also never cloned due to circumstances ,, I just hope these others are fire aswel ,, gota love dna. Man !!!!


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 13, 2013)

the others dont look too bad as they dry, they are just so citrusy its silly! some people cant get enough orange bud. just not my cup o tea


----------



## max420thc (Sep 13, 2013)

DNA are a bunch of bean poppers, phenos all over the map.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 13, 2013)

anyone done blue dream or super lemon oG???


----------



## Crab Pot (Sep 13, 2013)

I would like to know how long the Super Lemon og takes to flower myself. I ran the RP strains Kosher Kush and og #18. Two phenos of each and I cut them down @day 85 and should of let them go another week. Their supposed to be 8-9 week strains arn't they??

Still curing but the test buds are awesome and really good yields to boot.


----------



## yung420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's the Snowland at 8 weeks with last week of flushing. Rock hard super frosty candy gas smelling winner. Couldn't get a good pic of the main cola, the light was pulsing too much but it's as long as a size 10½ Jordan 4. My Goji og came down a couple days ago and had a few seeds on the lower buds. Smells really funky like a og but has this black cherry berry undertones, but the og funk quickly comes over it. Peace


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 18, 2013)

Got 'em, came yesterday morning. Pretty impressed, first order with Attitude and it's after all the customs bullshit. But I'm in Canada so it's a bit different for me I guess 

Didn't change out my freebies which sucks but hopefully they will make it right when they come back from break.


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 19, 2013)

My Snowland is growing like mad in veg. It was growing show at first and then it just took off. Pretty much beating out the other plants. I cloned the top wish was the first of the strains to pop roots!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice plants yung looking good here a couple pics of my trainday that hermi on me and i put outside then brought it back in, fuck its not that me add pics as soon as i fix this shit ill put them up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 21, 2013)

Heres the traingday


----------



## ImaSourDfiend (Sep 21, 2013)

Anybody running the grape krypt? I got that pack. Should have gotten the sour krypt...looking to break mines out next year...I got too much stuff ahead of it


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 22, 2013)

I did, I'll post back pics and results. They just came out of da dirt so it's gonna be awhile but it seems like you have time to wait


----------



## ImaSourDfiend (Sep 22, 2013)

Lmao yes mr head I do have time...are you organic? Use bottled nutrients?


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 22, 2013)

This one will be organic if all goes well  My soil is cooking currently if it turns out well then I hope to be doing an organic run.


----------



## bfowl420 (Sep 27, 2013)

TugBoat123 said:


> <br>
> I guess the Limited Edition line is still too new. Not enough people have had enough time to finish their girls. There's a few pics. Just not a lot. My Kush Dream seeds are still being developed into mothers. They are in my 4x4 "mother/clone" tent so they are only under t12 fluorescents and are moving slowly. They are just about at the point that I can finally steal some clones off of them. So, in another week or two, I'll be pulling the clones and things will REALLY get under way.
> Btw: I plan to choose a male or two and keep some pollen. I wanna f2 some of the Kush Dream (or F* them. I dunno which filial generation they are). I might buy a colloidal silver solution and S1 one of my girls if I come up with a pheno that is just unstoppable. I'll let y'all know a few months down the road if I do it. Maybe I'll put up some of the seeds on the breedbays "dankbidz" (cannabisseedauction.com). Lemme know if there is any interest in some f2 or s1 Kush Dream from the DNA Limited collection. I know that it is currently the only strain from the collection that is sold out, and it sold out FAST.


 I had my freebie from Birthday promo finish 2 weeks ago.. still curing..the plant was amazing.. dense rock hard nugs , lemony fuel smell.. Trichs everywhere...made bubble from the leaves although there were not many leaves.. easy to trim. Cut Her at 74 days with most cloudy and a bit amber.. Vegged plant at 12 inches tall ( plant was topped, and did well.. had 10 tops).. still curing but weight is 3 1/8 ozs which is perfect for my set up ( 4x4 tent, 1000 w hps, 6- 3 gallon plants- staggered 2 out 2 in, various genetics).. overall was very impressed!! Look and High are Top Shelf.. still curing but taste is promising in the uncured.. .. I'm in an unfriendly state and do not take pics.. I'm probably making it up.. hope it helps..


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 27, 2013)

> I'm in an unfriendly state and do not take pics.. I'm probably making it up.. hope it helps..


LOL @ at that bit. Stay safe homie. Thanks for the report


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 28, 2013)

Traingday getting ready to harvest got them in the dark for 2 days


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bigworm6969 again.

*Looking frosty BW!*
*


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks colocolaboy hey bro u know ur the first person ever to give me some rep i remember that avatar anywhere, thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 28, 2013)

Damn Worm, Nicely done. That one fan is fucking HUGEMONGOUS bro. Well done. I got 6 pack of that. Might throw a couple in if my LVBK's take to long to get here


----------



## TugBoat123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay guys. I put up at least a dozen pics of my Kush Dreams project in my Grow Journal. I also added comments and descriptions of the pics. I'm liking the Kush Dreams a lot now. Here is a pic of a little tiny plant that I put into bloom immediately after the clone showed roots. I did it with a clone off of each of all 6 mothers (I planted 6 seeds), so I could figure out the sex. I ended up just letting the ones that turned out to be female grow to fruition. So, here is the teeny plant. They didn't get any bloom nutes, and were treated poorly, and the light didn't get to them very well because it was blocked by the big girls in the room. They still have 2 to 3 weeks left before harvest.
Oh... and, obviously, I'm doing a full grow of the Kush Dreams. Gonna be some big girls. Check out my journal if you are curious.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a DNA 91 Krypt 7 weeks in flower now. It is a nice looking plant. I am growing in Sunshine #4. 
It has large drooping leaves and nice growth structure. Should be a breeze to trim. There is not a lot of kief leaves.
Smells like pine, lemon and fuel. It has a very strong terpine profile and the fresh pine smell is most pronounced. 
I grew out the males and collected pollen from a selected male out of three.
I am going to brush CC Boss Hogg with the 91 Krypt male.
I am going to call it "Krypt Boss". 
The Boss Hogg is two weeks in flower now, so one week from pollination. 
It should make a great cross. I have been growing the Boss Hogg from clones for a year now, and I am pollinating the mother, so this will be my last Boss Hogg harvest. 
Those ceeds should be a nice start. 
I'll grow a large group outside next summer and sort out a couple phenos and make some f3s.


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Oct 16, 2013)

I started 2 OG Grape Krypt seeds. One barely made it out if the soil, and wouldnt open its cotyledons, the other grew fantasrically, but turned out to be a male  oh well... 4 more seeds left. surely I'll be able to get a female. Ive got seven other females of seven different strains so I might hit them up with the OG Grape Krypt pollen. So not a complete failure this round I guess...


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 16, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I have a DNA 91 Krypt 7 weeks in flower now. It is a nice looking plant. I am growing in Sunshine #4.
> It has large drooping leaves and nice growth structure. Should be a breeze to trim. There is not a lot of kief leaves.
> Smells like pine, lemon and fuel. It has a very strong terpine profile and the fresh pine smell is most pronounced.
> I grew out the males and collected pollen from a selected male out of three.
> ...


lol great minds think alike. I am also going to pollinate the boss hog with some 91 krypt and maybe vice versa depending. Just gotta wait for the damn boss hogs to get here, been waiting forever it seems.



> I started 2 OG Grape Krypt seeds. One barely made it out if the soil, and wouldnt open its cotyledons, the other grew fantastically


also the same, one of them didn't even make it out the soil for me, but the other one started growing good, with minimal branching and it seems one side of the plant is growing faster then the other even though Im rotating my pots and making sure all are getting equal light. Just topped the Grape and am trying to clone the top, hope it's female.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL. Krypt Boss. Fantastic name.

I kept the two males that I got from the first 6 Kush Dream seeds I planted and have them chillin under flourescents in my nursery room (I still have one pack of 6 seeds left. I was lucky enough to get two packs). I keep my nursery on permanent 24 hours lights on. I think that I'll hit my chem 4 OG with some pollen from the Kush Dream males if the Kush Dream turns out as good as I expect it to. Anybody else on here working with DNA's Limited Kush Dream? It's the only one of the strains that has sold out so far, so I figured there must be a ton of people running it. Anybody run the Limited Edition "IsLAnd"? It's a cross between LA Confidential and Mowie Wowie. I've never had a chance to run Mowie wowie, so I was really curious about that one.... Just not curious enough to drop the dough on a strain I haven't heard enough about yet. DNA has a history of releasing some decent stuff, but I kinda feel like they overpriced these babies (seeing as how there's only 6 seeds per pack, and I know that some people paid over 100$ a pack. I paid about 88 I think).


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 22, 2013)

I paid 75, bought 2 packs. I'll see if they are overpriced when the product is finished. The way I am starting to look at it is if the final product is even good quality it's worth $20 a bean. Hell I'm getting way more worth out of the yield then the $20 invested. I was paying $300 an oz a year and a half ago  Bean prices aren't nearly as bad


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 22, 2013)

Night Train 3 packs of 6 and only 4 popped ones a retard and one is alright that leaves two which are eh... I was totally effin dissapaointed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2013)

wow sounds like dna limited is totally hit or MISS...can i make the word hit any smaller?!!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 23, 2013)

It was kinda heartbreaking to watch all of the cali connection beans pop and look pretty healthy and to see the reserva privada seeds struggle to even come to life. I think they were just old beans because out of 70 only 16 didn't pop and 12 of those were night train.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 23, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Night Train 3 packs of 6 and only 4 popped ones a retard and one is alright that leaves two which are eh... I was totally effin dissapaointed.


Night Train is part of the limited collection? It's not listed on attitude or another seed bank I have searched as even existing. How old are those beans? This thread is about the limited collection that released not that long ago.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Oct 24, 2013)

My 91 Krypt is 8 weeks in flower today. It is starting to cloud up nicely now. It is around 60% cloudy with a few amber. I am taking it another week and then scope again. I expect it to be around a 65 day finish. I am starting to see yellowing on older fan leaves and an overall look of a plant that's about to finish. I never grew a Kush plant before, and it has been a large droopy leaf plant it's entire life. 
I had bad luck with my 5-pack. four out of five, popped but only one female and three males. 
I don't know about phenotypes, but this one looks good. The buds are hard and fat, but the main cola isn't long. It is about eight inches, with six or so satellite buds below the main. 
The smell is lemon and pine, with a rotten fruit undertone. Besides the Boss Hogg next to it, it is the strongest smelling in the flower room. 
The kief leaves are not as frosty as I would hope, but when scoped, the buds themselves, are a trichome forest!
I will post pics in an hour, as soon as lights on.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Oct 24, 2013)

Here you go. Sorry for the bad light. I had to go to work.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Head said:


> I paid 75, bought 2 packs. I'll see if they are overpriced when the product is finished. The way I am starting to look at it is if the final product is even good quality it's worth $20 a bean. Hell I'm getting way more worth out of the yield then the $20 invested. I was paying $300 an oz a year and a half ago  Bean prices aren't nearly as bad


Dude... Mr. Head.... I totally agree with what you mean by beans are worth 20 bucks a piece if they turn into something decent. I think that's a very "the cup is half full" way of looking at things. Although, there are so many different companies and breeders out there putting out so much decent stuff, I think we oe it to ourselves and eachother to be more discerning as growers when we rate the genetics we buy. If people say "well, these beans turned out pretty decent, so I guess it's worth the purchase", that will mean that we are not holding anybody up to high enough standards... ESPECIALLY the bigger companies such as DNA. I have loved DNA since I started growing over 4 years ago (longer than that, but I judge by the time I got licensed), but with the resources DNA has at hand, DNA should be putting out cutting edge stuff every time without fail. I think they'd have a much better rep if they put out just ONE bad ass strain once every two years instead of this crap where they put out a handful of strains every year and cause their customers to dig thru it to find the gem. I just harvested my last plant of LA Confidential that I will ever grow. The LA served me well for a long time, and her quality and bud density is awesome, but the yield is a joke (and the pheno I have is not very resistant tospider mites and PM. i used to have a super resistant pheno and lost her by accident thru sloppy cloning and not having a mother). I whittled all the genetics I've been working with down to just one: Chem 4OG by Cali Connection. I have added two new strains. I am working with Blue Dream by HSO (Humboldt Seed Organization), and and Kush Dream by DNA, their Limited line. I added Blue Dream because its a proven strain with super high quality nugs, and HUGE yields (I am not some simple cash cropper who only cares about yield. I care about quality, but the more I can yield, the lower prices I can give to my patients. Quality meds at an affordable, competitive, and fair price is my top priority), and I got the pheno (clone) from a friend who had great luck with her and was generous enough to share the genetics with me. The Kush Dream is already looking like a winner. In my grow journal I am detailing my progress with her, including a full miniature miniature grow that i did to sex the beans, then decided to finish the females just for shits and giggles. I'm super duper excited about these strains. I have a feeling the Chem 4OG is gonna be booted outta the grow entirely in the next few months. She's already taken a back seat to the new kids on the playground. If anybody in mid-michigan has interest in the chem mother, get in touch. 
So yeah. I agree that beans are usually worth their high prices as long as they give me something decent, but I wish there wasn't so much uncertainty. I'm totally surprised that there aren't just a few strains out there that almost everybody agrees are the best. I have ordered some stuff by Bodhi. I have high hopes for them (One of them is a Blue Dream cross called Dream Lotus... noticing a pattern here???).
RockyMtnMan: Nice plants bro. It looks like you know a thing or two about a thing or two. Those girls look happy and healthy. Just gorgeous. They look a lot like my chem. Not a surprise, as they are related.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 28, 2013)

Give it time friend. I am pretty convinced that this is a market trend, this breeding with any clone only you can get your hands on and selling the x's for big bucks. 

Right now it's in the "Oh shit scramble to take advantage of grower influx" time. Eventually when the newer growers develop a taste of better genetics maybe we will start to see lines getting worked properly, i hope. I would really like to see that. It seems to be at the point where you can't even expect to find 1 keeper plant in a pack, that's considered lucky, so hopefully a change comes sooner rather then later. With some you have to question if the gear has even been tested though, and that's not right. New strains with hermi reports across the board are frustrating to see.


Personally I kind of like the clone only x's because I don't have access to a load of high quality clones like some others (yeah Im totally jelly  ). So it gives me a little taste of what others rave so highly about. Obviously not the same but a taste  I'd really like to see these breeders work what they release. Even if they release Version 1 or something like that, I know there are a few breeders out there that do this. There are always those who want the strain first, then there is those who would like a more worked strain. Would benefit everyone and we'd get better genetics in the end.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 28, 2013)

Well its made by them its called "Cole Train" then the guys from Reserva Privada gave them to Elemental Wellness Center and they renamed it Night Train.

Sorry I figured it being RP it was still DNA.

(Also Im usually stoned as shit when I come on here  )


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 29, 2013)

No worries sir  More people need to be stoned when they are on here  Lots of rage lots of the time. Hope I didn't come across rude also hope the ones you did get to pop turn out dank as hell 

Have a good day.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks brother, no offense taken at all. I will post up all the results but right now they are just vegging super super super slowly. I am hoping they pickup soon otherwise I may only keep 1 out of the 4.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't speak towards the limited packs but I love DNA and Reserva. Lemon OG is a regular run for me the potetncy and taste can't be beat and for an og she is an increadable producer. As a matter of fact every DNS/reserva I grew had a great taste and high, some just don;t produce much but what they produced was great to smoke. The POG produced pretty well too just didn't have that awesome taste of the LOG. Check my journal for some photo's. 

On a sour note I will never grow Barney's Farm or Dutch passion again. The Dutch always seem to herm and I have had horrible quantity out of the Barney's I have run.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

snowcap la comin down the stretch looks to be some dank shit. day 46 pics to be edited in later


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 31, 2013)

I think my soil was packed too tight on my OG Grape Krypt, first time using fabric pots and I mucked it up. But I loosened the roots up and it seems to be doing better already. Switching to 12/12 Monday. Way later then I wanted to but what can you do. Had two THC Bombs turn out male and muck the whole works up


----------



## TugBoat123 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm super confused. Of all the "limited" strains, only the Kush Dream has sold out, and its been sold out for at least 5 or 6 months. So... That means a TON of these beans have been spread throughout the grower community. So, you would think that there has been a ton of this stuff grown. I can't seem to figure out why there are so few reports of this strain having been grown. Any thoughts as to why this might be? I want to know what other people thought of this strain. I want to see pics of it. I wanna know if it ended up being the "record breaking" yielder that DNA said it would be.

Also, I am getting closer and closer to having done a full grow of Kush Dream. I did a mini test run of Kush Dream just for fun, but I am currently just about to put some into bloom. One of my bloom rooms (three 1000w HPS) is dedicated to nothing but Kush Dream. I am super excited, because the mini test trial went extremely well. It turned out having nugs that were fairly big, considering the diminutive stature of the girls. The smell and taste were very strong and delicious. A very fruity taste and smell. They grew without any issues. I bought 2 packs and I am keeping one in my genetics collection for future use or to give to a friend in need. Out of the first pack I popped, 4 of the 6 were female, and it looks like there is one definite keeper, maybe two. In fact, only one plant showed non-keeper signs, and even that one turned out delicious. Feel free to check out my journal if you are at all curious about this strain. I'm keeping a detailed journal of the Kush Dream grow with lots of pictures.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Nov 20, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> .
> 
> On a sour note I will never grow Barney's Farm or Dutch passion again. The Dutch always seem to herm and I have had horrible quantity out of the Barney's I have run.


Two years ago I grew a whole run of Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough. All eight plants hermed on me.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2013)

snowcap la came out dank


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 20, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> snowcap la came out dank


My mutant Snowcap might be one of the most dense plants I ever grown!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 21, 2013)

yes i got tight bubba like nugs. iced out with a lemon pepper smell to it, funky!


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 21, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> yes i got tight bubba like nugs. iced out with a lemon pepper smell to it, funky!


That is exactly how mine smell!


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 22, 2013)

nice u got a good pheno. shits good smoke.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2013)

my snocap la grown under led in about half gal of mix lol shits dank


----------



## althor (Nov 23, 2013)

Me and my two growing buddies all grew out our freebies of snowcap la.
All three plants ended up being fire.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 23, 2013)

thats how freebies should be man! im thinking the packs prob wont be same batch of fire phenos but who knows. all the snowcap reviews are of the freebies from last year and its conclusive, they were fucking bomb.


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 5, 2013)

I have 1 Island fem seed, 10 days in flower...lookin good so far. Pics in my album...post more soon.


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is my Island, 15 days of flower...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

These are the following DNA strains I have grown.

DNA Og18 x Skunk. They are picky eater, yield nicely but lacks in high. Didnt have many phenos but there was a short one that was the best. It has smell, taste, bag appeal but lacks in high. I do have a high tolerance too. Sorry for the sideway pics.


LA Con, now this strain is bomb and has it all. I love it although it is a very slow growing plant and lacks in yield. The buds are quality and has a excellent taste, smell, and potent high.



DNA Pure Afghan (freebie seeds) They were grown outdoors and they look so beautiful but lacked in taste and high. I was hoping more from this strain, but it was a freebie.


I would highly recommend you go with the LA Con. Unless you want yield. DNA is pretty solid and you cant go wrong with them.

Peace and Good Luck

FM


----------



## Hlusaf (Dec 13, 2013)

Here are some pics of the DNA Island. She is a very peculiar creature; growth pattern is similar to twizzlers. All of the lateral branches, with the exception of 2 at the base, grew straight up the main stem. Over the course of the past 2 weeks, I have been bending them away from the main, in order to give them more light. They feel extremely rigid and woody so I exercised caution. At the end of the second week they continued to grow straight up, so I supercropped the SHIT out of her. It is going to be interesting to see what else this plant does. Be safe.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 15, 2013)

You can encourage the plant to grow more outward, by applying some side lighting to areas where you want the plant to reach out. 
Sometimes a light placed high above plant can also cause that type of reaching/growth pattern, or if you are running a single weaker light, like a CFL. 
Your plant looks nice and green and healthy. 

Using blue spectrum lighting will promote vegetation and tighter internode gaps/spacing resulting in a bushier, tighter plant. 
The redder spectrums will promote more stretch and draw the branches out more. 
If you applied some 2700k CFLs to the sides, it might spread itself out more.
Either way, the plant looks good.
Sometimes your light can cause the plant to keep itself close together to stay in the footprint.
Or....you could just have a weird plant.
Peace and happy growing


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 16, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> You can encourage the plant to grow more outward, by applying some side lighting to areas where you want the plant to reach out.
> Sometimes a light placed high above plant can also cause that type of reaching/growth pattern, or if you are running a single weaker light, like a CFL.
> Your plant looks nice and green and healthy.
> 
> ...


Have you ever flowered using both HPS and MH bulbs??? Thats what I am trying right now.
View attachment 2931592

Peace
FM


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 18, 2013)

Expect great results!^^


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 18, 2013)

OG Grape Krypt. Grown in a home made organic soil mix fed with a very simple tea. Finishing up in about 11 days I think.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 26, 2013)

Mr.Head said:


> OG Grape Krypt. Grown in a home made organic soil mix fed with a very simple tea. Finishing up in about 11 days I think.



Just picked up a pack of these for the 2014 outdoor and these pics make me very excited


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 26, 2013)

Smokes bomb, I left some lowers on so I'd have some samples can't comment to much on taste as it's been quickly dried and no cure. I haven't been growing long, since August 2012, but this is the best plant I have grown and got extremely lucky. This is out of 1 seed. I started 2 1 didn't work out. This plant has been ridiculously easy to grow in even the most basic organic soil mix. Literally only has bone meal blood meal EWC fish emulsion D.lime epson salt. With some teas made of the same ingredients, things pretty much grown itself.

I'd definitely suggest topping, outdoor you're prolly going to have to stake the absolute shit out of them at around week 5-6 flower. This plant is only about 2 feet tall, and the buds are falling over had to stake em last night. This is with constant airflow on them through veg and being ruffed up to make the stalks stronger. Which on everything else I have grown has worked.

This pheno isn't the greatest yielder, I'd say average. There are some things I could probably do differently to improve my yield however.

She's an oily frost monster with a fairly tame smell while growing, a fruity funky smell not much kush though. Not nearly as stinky as the AK's I've grown in the past, but a little stronger then the Northern Lights I did. It's only one plant in flower right now, the mom, so that may be why I usually have more flowering plants at a given time.

I got one in veg I am super cropping the shit out of. Prolly has close to 15 tops right now. Going to throw it in a 5 gallon plastic pot and see what she does.

I have had my temps drop as low as 15-17 degrees celcius according to my thermometer no purple at all. 

I will be continuing to clone this one and keep it around until I find something better. As far as a rating goes I'd give this one an 8.5-9/10. First time fuckin with DNA and I'm quite impressed.

My grow area is in a closet, it's not the greatest grow space and there are prolly a few minor light leaks, but I have seen no nanners at all, and i've been checking daily in fear that this has all been going WAY to smoothly 

Good luck, and make sure you post back some pics of monster trees


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 26, 2013)

SnowLAnd
Lost half to mold. But such a great smoke ill try again with lower humidity.


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 26, 2013)

any grapeyness to that OG grape krypt?


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd say it's got a little kushyness but mostly floral. I think I may chop the rest down tonight or tomorrow night. I'll have a better smoke report when it's all dried and cured. 

I wish I had some different smoke, as I have been smoking OG Kush for about a month now and my taste buds are all fuckered  I'm finding it very hard to give an accurate description right now  maybe cause it's 7 am and I just blazed 

*A day later EDIT : *I take back the bit about it being low odor. Stinkiest plant I have trimmed ever, super tame during growth to the point I didn't use a carbon filter. Then bam during trimming the smell is unreal and escaped my grow room and has taken over my entire house. Fuckin weird. But my god do these buds look awesome.

I could see this strain being extremely dangerous in a stealth set up. I probably only pulled 2oz. off this plant. I couldn't imagine what trimming a MONSTER tree would be like. Trimming in stages may be the best option. I did it all at once in about 30 minutes. Big mistake. 

Have fun with these to all who have purchased  The smokes great.

Carbon filter will be in the mail on monday.


----------



## ClassicHikone (Jan 9, 2014)

no pics but am burning a doob of it right now . Got it as a freebie...


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Jan 19, 2014)

Some grape la.. La choc. And 1 pik of martian kush ,, all killer strains nothing but love for dna get grape la while you can she is as stinky as uk blues and has the most resin u can imagine and a taste to rival any weed ,, pure fire ,, la choc is a beauty aswell


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2014)

Does it have the LA Con taste? I love how the LA Con taste! Your buds are looking real nice Hash!

Peace
FM


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi ,, there f.m.i.l.y yeh man real nice la tase with some kind of creamy coffe kind of tAste you can taste the la in the choc aswel seems to me the la goes nice with most things,, if u love LA conf go grape lla mate u will live it,,, only strain that I did of la that didn't seem to go well was la woman didn't like that 1 rreal horrible taste but was only a freebie UFO so maybe get a better pheno ,, but the martian kush x og was pure dank only let it go 8 weeks due to other strains ,, and she could of gone 10 weeks think she was just gettin started and she was fire ,, only smoke og kush 1s was sum outdoor from Spain n was some of the finest smoke I've had just as good as la ,,,, peace


----------



## HASHMAN 777 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry mmgx og kush,, pretty baked


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2014)

HASHMAN 777 said:


> Hi ,, there f.m.i.l.y yeh man real nice la tase with some kind of creamy coffe kind of tAste you can taste the la in the choc aswel seems to me the la goes nice with most things,, if u love LA conf go grape lla mate u will live it,,, only strain that I did of la that didn't seem to go well was la woman didn't like that 1 rreal horrible taste but was only a freebie UFO so maybe get a better pheno ,, but the martian kush x og was pure dank only let it go 8 weeks due to other strains ,, and she could of gone 10 weeks think she was just gettin started and she was fire ,, only smoke og kush 1s was sum outdoor from Spain n was some of the finest smoke I've had just as good as la ,,,, peace


I never smoked anything crossed with LA Con cause I always think the LA Con taste will fade away! lol Those sound real good man! I am growing LA Con right now and probably will for a long time. I read somewhere that Spain had one of the best environments for growing weed outdoors. Thanks for sharing!

Peace
FM


----------



## chicogrow (Jan 24, 2014)

yung420 said:


> Anybody else's snowland has real tight internodes???


Mine does, i havent gotten far into flowering, just a week or so but all my bud sites are close


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

trainingday


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 2975474trainingday


wow! Thats simply amazing looking! Nice work bro, is this your first time running Training Day? How is the smell, taste and high? 

Peace
FM


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

no this is my 3rd one this one seems to smell like la con but the high is pure energy and clear headed i love it to work on good all day smoke


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2014)

That training day looks fuego! .


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 27, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> no this is my 3rd one this one seems to smell like la con but the high is pure energy and clear headed i love it to work on good all day smoke


Good info, seems you are really dialed in on the TD. Keep up the greatness!

Peace
FM


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 27, 2014)

only problem with the trainingdays they hermi alot


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 27, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 2975474trainingday





bigworm6969 said:


> only problem with the trainingdays they hermi alot


It's always the pretty ones, they can never let anything be simple 
All joking aside, a fantastic looking plant, it puts my best work to shame.
Well done, sir.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 27, 2014)

thanks bad karma dont be so hard on ur self bro its all about those gentics, shit anybody can grow dank if they got the right strains, but thanks bro it makes me feel good


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 27, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> thanks bad karma dont be so hard on ur self bro its all about those gentics, shit anybody can grow dank if they got the right strains, but thanks bro it makes me feel good


Also anyone can easily fuck up a good strain. You got skillz bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## la resistance verte (Jan 28, 2014)

the same for me ,2 packs 0f 10 sTRawbery cought, only hermies.
it s a long time i grow the swiss strawberry(erdbeer) and im still looking for the "strawberry cough"




RockyMtnMan said:


> Two years ago I grew a whole run of Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough. All eight plants hermed on me.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 28, 2014)

i just grew 2 of the dinafem strawberry cough and they came out alright, the yield was little but it was dank


la resistance verte said:


> the same for me ,2 packs 0f 10 sTRawbery cought, only hermies.
> it s a long time i grow the swiss strawberry(erdbeer) and im still looking for the "strawberry cough"


----------



## la resistance verte (Jan 29, 2014)

hi ,i do pics and report for dinafem ,they just sent few of their new strains with strawb cough,i hope it will be dank.
yours was more nl haze or strawberry?
the original erdbeer is a short indica ,big dark leaf,veg very very slowly,
peace




bigworm6969 said:


> i just grew 2 of the dinafem strawberry cough and they came out alright, the yield was little but it was dank


----------



## CHUD (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone run the Super Lemon OG?


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

CHUD said:


> Has anyone run the Super Lemon OG?


no but ive smoked a fair amount of DNA;s Lemon OG and by far the most memorable pot i ever smoked, a million times better than super lemon ass


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 24, 2014)

The OG Grape Krypt is better ever run now. Very tasty, very grape-kush smelling.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 24, 2014)

gladstoned said:


> The OG Grape Krypt is better ever run now. Very tasty, very grape-kush smelling.


I'm on my last run of it, seems it vegs super slow compared to strains I was running last year. Have you had this experience as well?


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 24, 2014)

No. exact opposite actually. It roots faster than most of my mothers and vegs great, that why I ran it a few times. First run actually lacked flavor, but like I said, each run after has been tastier than the one before. It does need a little bit in the jar for the grape to start to kick though. 
I ordered off the first round at Attitude and they had them mismarked. I got two full packs and a single seed. This was my single seed. I didn't ever run a pack of them.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah I put two seeds in dirt one didn't work out but the one I got is nice, just like the picture on the attitude. It def' roots insanely easy and fast. I get a bit of grapefruit flavour after a long jarring like you said, but I generally smoke it before then  It was just getting nice as I was running out. Could be my soil that they are vegging slow, i'm still learning this organic shit 

Pic's are on page 23 of this thread don't know if you seen them or not. Does yours look similar? I want to seed up a plant of this and keep the genetics around for a while, I do enjoy it. Just want a little diversity 

I got 1 in veg and one super cropped like a mofo that's almost 4 weeks in flower. I'll post some picks when she fattens up a bit. Looks like I am going to get a really respectable yield with a good amount of super cropping.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 24, 2014)

still waiting to see that kush dreams grown out...that grape crypt sounds great!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 24, 2014)

CHUD said:


> Has anyone run the Super Lemon OG?


I just popped a pack I will update as they move along.


----------



## CHUD (Feb 24, 2014)

Me too Blazin. I'll try to post an update when things move along a bit.


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Feb 25, 2014)

How have you all found the germination/success rates with the Limited Collection, or more specifically, the OG Grape Krypt?

Personally, Im not happy. But I'm willing to accept it as bad luck, depending on what it's been like for everyone else.

I bought a single six pack of the Krpyt. I gave one away leaving me with five. All 5 germinated. Yay, great start. But...of those 5 I only got two plants. The other three were duds, just opening the cotyledons and then doing nothing else, just eventually withering away.

Im ruling out anything I did as I ran 25 other seeds along side these (various strains) that didn't have this problem. And I've never had this problem before. I store my seeds in vials in double airtight containers, placed in the freezer.

So was it just bad luck?

edit: and of the two plants I got, one was male,and one is yet to be determined.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 25, 2014)

GangaDownUnder said:


> How have you all found the germination/success rates with the Limited Collection, or more specifically, the OG Grape Krypt?
> 
> Personally, Im not happy. But I'm willing to accept it as bad luck, depending on what it's been like for everyone else.
> 
> ...


I have only tried 2 seeds but one didn't work out after splitting open, which doesn't usually happen to me, if they split in the cup then they grow... but I have very limited experience with only trying 2 seeds. Seems like you've experienced damping off. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damping_off

If you have the room and time, I would seed the shit out of a couple branches if it turns out your other one is female.

I just popped a bunch of different seeds , but will be doing the OG Grape Krypt again in the summer maybe, sorry couldn't be of more help.


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Feb 25, 2014)

Nah thanks heaps for the really prompt reply. 

It does superficially sound like that, but I don't think so. They generally pop off the seed casing, then fail to properly get the cotyledons out and going. And like I said, I just did a large batch of seeds (19) and all but the Krypts have hit the ground running. 

I don't know. Im not going to hold it against them either way. I've grown Kushberry before which I REALLY liked. 

Btw, I got the seeds from Herbies.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 25, 2014)

i noticed the same prob with few dna beans. looks good til first leaves n then cuts its own head off. lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 25, 2014)

i would say strawberry, i had 2 that where short and thick, it did smell like strawberries


la resistance verte said:


> hi ,i do pics and report for dinafem ,they just sent few of their new strains with strawb cough,i hope it will be dank.
> yours was more nl haze or strawbe
> the original erdbeer is a short indica ,big dark leaf,veg very very slowly,
> peace


----------



## TugBoat123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alright guys. Heres some Kush Dream. It's been amazing for me. The plants in these pics still have 3 or 4 weeks left on a 60 to 70 day bloom. They yield huge. They train and grow with ease. Everybody loves the stuff. It's absolute top notch smoke. I popped one pack of 6 beans. I got 4 females (I call them number 1, 2, 4, and 6... 3 and 5 were the males) and kept them as mothers to clone off of. I've been able to weed out one of those 4 phenos. I am slowly deciding which one grows best and has best quality and best yield. So far three of the four mothers (numbers 1, 2, and 4) are essentially the same pheno, but number 2 is just a trouble maker, so i killed her. Number 6 Is stretchy, but grows huge super fast. Number 1 and 4 are currently my favorite. See my journal and I elaborate more. I still have one pack unopened. I might pop them in a few months. I'll post more pics after I harvest in a few weeks.


----------



## TugBoat123 (Feb 26, 2014)

here is a close up of a nug that is a fair example of an average nug in this crop. still 3 or 4 weeks until its ready to harvest. Already nice and frosty.

I also wanted to mention that I've harvested at least 10 Kush Dream plants already. I just now feel like I've done something worth reporting. There were winter storm power outage issues that caused me to have harvests that were not quite right. Still killer smoke. I just wanted a good quality flaw-free grow before I finally made my decision. There's no question that Kush dream is the best strain I've EVER grown in m 5+ years of licensed growing.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 26, 2014)

Does 6 have more of a blue dream flavor? Nice report, thanks for the pics.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 27, 2014)

wassup' everybody i'm actually bought 2 pack of og grape krypt , 2 of 91 krypt, 2 pack training day freebies, i was searching kandy kush after smoke some from a friend of mine ( i only do autoflower for some years they good and easy and fast but lacks a looooot in strenght) and finally choose the limited strain because they was regular and i was searching a mother that not all my friend would have already  and a father to cross with my cross( fil rouge (french caribean landrace)x amnesia) to put a real strong indica high to have a great hybrid 

i've been able to get 2 pack of kush dream  yesterday!!! cross my finger custom will not size me!! first time i buy in another seedbank then attitude and alchimia will see what's happens if that good will tel where they still available 

i'm looking also for honey booboo, purple la and pck think next month will make a big order on attitude and with the freebies for their anniversary and the training day promo i will be good 4 a year i think

i've started training day(4/6) and og grape krypt (4/5 got one seed damaged in the pack) well actually is rare that i haven't 100% germ rate
but they look good but one of the og grape seem to be a retard will see after how they do 

will put them in soil tonight for the og grape but still asking myself if training day could do it in DWC i think i will try one to see because i love how a get good yields in dwc but the taste in under soil weed looking at the pic of mr head i hope my og grape be beautiful like his mother

does someone have grow og grape and training day would like if you have encounter particular problem in your grow? will post pic of mine tonight


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 27, 2014)

where did u snag the kush dreams?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 27, 2014)

wait and see i don't want to give false information if it good i will tell you where, i know how much people search for this strain so let's hope everything will be allright i've never make an order on another seedbank then attitude and alchimia so i don't know how it will be


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Feb 27, 2014)

Just feel like I need to give props to DNA Genetics.

I emailed them directly letting them know that I didn't get amazing results from a pack of OG Grape Krypt that a bought from Herbies. I just thought that as a (good) breeder that this kind of input might be welcomed from growers. I never once asked for replacements or anything of the like, even stating that I accept it may have just been bad luck and again reiterating that Im just letting them know. They asked me what I want to be done and I still didn't ask for freebies, merely saying "meh, whatever" type of thing. But THEY wanted to make it right and so asked for my address, and have informed me that they've sent me a replacement pack that will arrive within two weeks.

So, a huge thanks to DNA for caring. They didn't have to do it, but chose to. Definitely gone up a notch or two in my books.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 27, 2014)

make sure you get the pack 1st lol iv had 2,might end up being 3 that were gonna send me a pack.


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Feb 27, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> make sure you get the pack 1st lol iv had 2,might end up being 3 that were gonna send me a pack.


Time will tell... 
Ive never not received a seed order, so the only way I wont get it is if they don send it, meaning it was a flat out lie. I dont think theyd even waste the time emailing back and forth if they were not going to pull through in the end.I mean, I wasnt unhappy when I emailed them so I dont think they waste their time and mine only to lie and then make me unhappy. That would be pretty laughable.
Im hopeful...


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 28, 2014)

here the pics at day 1 

og grape krypt: 4/5
fisrt things that made me sad i lost another og grape krypt don't know what happen she just dry herself and die in less than 1 hour
and the rest seem to have a very difficult start don't think they will last long  
maybe is was my pack that was not good will see what happen if i got to pop another pack to have some decent lady

training day: 4/6
they was tiny at the start but now they do their thing pretty well, strong and healty unlike the og grape krypt


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 28, 2014)

picssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## TugBoat123 (Feb 28, 2014)

gladstoned said:


> Does 6 have more of a blue dream flavor? Nice report, thanks for the pics.


no. No quality difference. Like I said: the traits are all super similar. That's what makes me think its all the same pheno, except for the fact that all the "#6" I've grown has been really stretchy and gets really big really fast... I actually have a few theories about that... But that's for another time... Maybe I'll write about it in my grow journal (which hasn't been a super-compelling read so far).



greenghost420 said:


> where did u snag the kush dreams?


i picked up my beans from herbies head shop before they sold out. I had always picked my beans up from "the mug shop" (the attitude) but there were too many reports of border patrol "green taping" packages. So, I went through herbies. Totally good experience. I'd recommend them. To be fair: I have gotten green tape thru herbies recently also.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2014)

GangaDownUnder said:


> Just feel like I need to give props to DNA Genetics.
> 
> I emailed them directly letting them know that I didn't get amazing results from a pack of OG Grape Krypt that a bought from Herbies. I just thought that as a (good) breeder that this kind of input might be welcomed from growers. I never once asked for replacements or anything of the like, even stating that I accept it may have just been bad luck and again reiterating that Im just letting them know. They asked me what I want to be done and I still didn't ask for freebies, merely saying "meh, whatever" type of thing. But THEY wanted to make it right and so asked for my address, and have informed me that they've sent me a replacement pack that will arrive within two weeks.
> 
> So, a huge thanks to DNA for caring. They didn't have to do it, but chose to. Definitely gone up a notch or two in my books.


they done the same things with me i've complaint about the og grape krypt(only 3/6 left) i will see if they really send me a pack , if that good it's mean they care about their client and that a good point


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 2, 2014)

i've made a thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/805765-d-n-limited-collection-grow.html#post10264201

follow me please any advice will be welcome


----------



## GHOPZZ (Mar 2, 2014)

is DNA's LemonSkunk discontinued?


----------



## Semtex (Mar 2, 2014)

anyone have a report on Sour Krypt?

been eying this one up for a while


----------



## makisupa (Mar 2, 2014)

GHOPZZ said:


> is DNA's LemonSkunk discontinued?




seemed like attitude must have found a few packs last week because i mysteriously got an email saying that it was back in stock. when i clicked it said the store was closed for maintenance and by the time i looked again it said sold out.

great strain, wish i could get a couple more packs.

wonder if greenhouse's lemon skunk stacks up in flavor, cant recall knowing anyone to run it. it also sold out but usually available in one of their mixed packs.


----------



## kutaz (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone tried or seen Purple LA?


----------



## Semtex (Mar 11, 2014)

Semtex said:


> anyone have a report on Sour Krypt?
> 
> been eying this one up for a while


bump 

no one?

guess ill have to be the guinea pig


----------



## DWCannabis (Mar 11, 2014)

My experience with SnowLAnd was awesome. I got one seed as a freebee when it was still called Snowcap LA. She was very squat with zero sativa traits. She smelled like straight up afghan pine. The texture was the most amazing part of it all. The buds coated my fingers in sandy trichs unlike any bud I have ever handled. It was insane, but she vegged so slow. I hit her with some Goji OG pollen and did not take any more clones. I kind of regret it now that I have expanded my veg area. Oh well, I probably have a better hybrid sitting in my seed drawer.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 11, 2014)

wonder where all the kush dreams journals are.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2014)

What he said^^!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, shit's ridiculous. I've seen a couple and they look super high yielding. But with every single pack gone you would expect more.

I was looking into grabbing a pack but the source turned out to be a fake.  Not many blue dream x og Kush crosses out there. Someone should get on that 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i-420.html#post10305159 <-- New OG Grape Krypt shots.


----------



## medmanjoe (Mar 15, 2014)

The purple la is a strain I keep in my garden love the strength and taste. Not the best yielder but makes up for it in strength. Also a great bubble hash maker will have you stuck and drooling all over yourself.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 15, 2014)

Got any pics? If my training day turns out as good as my OG Grape Krypt I may order another pack or two of the limited collection. Been pretty impressed with what I have seen so far.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 23, 2014)

new picshttps://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/805765-d-n-limited-collection-grow.html


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh Snaps, another strain finally sold out lol. Sour Krypt is gone, this limited collection is hanging around forever I thought it was all going to be gone relatively quickly lol.

I will throw some pics up soon, I got a OG Grape Krypt finishing up in the next week or so, was going to take her down on the first but I may let her go longer, April 1 will be 9 weeks I'll see what the trichomes look like then.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2014)

i hope mine get frosty as yours!!!  can't wait to see the news pic , if i got some money left each month i will buy one pack of each before they gone , but before that i'm looking for elephant stomper from hazeman seed, but pck and super lemon og and snowland i really might make an effort to buy them ,


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2014)

wish attitude make another promo for 2 pack one free like last time


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2014)

I started my training day, and it's catching up to a seedling of ConKushion that's a good week and a half ahead. PRetty impressed with it's speed.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I started my training day, and it's catching up to a seedling of ConKushion that's a good week and a half ahead. PRetty impressed with it's speed.


only one have a speed growth like the og grape but it really don't do to some side branche the others are really slow but they ready for take some clones where do you bought your conkushion?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2014)

I got ConKushion as well as some other strains from Medman Brands website. I got 3 packs of some good sounding strains and 3 free packs for $120. So like 60 seeds or so. All regular seeds. Not to many journals on his gear here but there's some over at IC. Looks and sounds like he's got some good stuff.

Took some more clones off the OG Grape Krypt too, was going to let it go but it seems to be taking longer to finish and fattening up more this go around, I fucked up my tea making process last time. Last time at this point in the grow it was yellowing/fading very fast, now it's still nice and lush and green for the most part and packing on the weight daily. Much more respectable yield, I expect to get a little over 3oz. in a 3 gallon plastic pot. First go around, with a lot less training mind you, I only got maybe an ounce and a half in a fabric pot.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 9, 2014)

*news pics*

https://www.rollitup.org/t/d-n-a-limited-collection-grow-og-grape-krypt-training-day-and-91-krypt.805765/page-2#post-10393404


----------



## Kalooko (Apr 9, 2014)

dtowndabber said:


> I agree with both of you. The name is stupid as fuck, and I don't respect people who support stupidity. However, I do agree with being hip and good advertising. But iI think they fell short on this one. The only way I'd be interested is if a reliable source told me it was a must have/holy shit/omg/to die for type girl. Otherwise I'm happy with all my other strains. And their names


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Apr 16, 2014)

GangaDownUnder said:


> Just feel like I need to give props to DNA Genetics.
> 
> I emailed them directly letting them know that I didn't get amazing results from a pack of OG Grape Krypt that a bought from Herbies. I just thought that as a (good) breeder that this kind of input might be welcomed from growers. I never once asked for replacements or anything of the like, even stating that I accept it may have just been bad luck and again reiterating that Im just letting them know. They asked me what I want to be done and I still didn't ask for freebies, merely saying "meh, whatever" type of thing. But THEY wanted to make it right and so asked for my address, and have informed me that they've sent me a replacement pack that will arrive within two weeks.
> 
> So, a huge thanks to DNA for caring. They didn't have to do it, but chose to. Definitely gone up a notch or two in my books.





greenghost420 said:


> make sure you get the pack 1st lol iv had 2,might end up being 3 that were gonna send me a pack.


Well you were right. I emailed them asking where they were and they said "[Your country] has tight customs...it was probably found by them". Well...no shit DNA, thats why you use stealth when shipping to my country. Its not like they were not aware...they informed me of the tight border and yet still sends them regularly! God damn amateurs. Never have i had a seed order found from 6-7 orders...until now. So thanks for nothing DNA.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

that sucks big time! i got 2 of 4 but think the senders never sent the other 2. shits lame!


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 25, 2014)

dtowndabber said:


> I agree with both of you. The name is stupid as fuck, and I don't respect people who support stupidity. However, I do agree with being hip and good advertising. But iI think they fell short on this one. The only way I'd be interested is if a reliable source told me it was a must have/holy shit/omg/to die for type girl. Otherwise I'm happy with all my other strains. And their names


 I agree with the stupid name and the dumb ass that agreed to advertise it. I will not buy, but if it had a name like Super donkey dicks...I probably would have tried it.


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 7, 2014)

Super Lemon OG Day 12 Smells just like the description actually, Lemon OG fuel, leaning more on the SLH side of things it seems like to me.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 13, 2014)

Well boys and girls they put the deal back on with the training day pack if you buy two.


----------



## madininagyal (May 21, 2014)

update og grape krypt and training day

https://www.rollitup.org/t/d-n-a-limited-collection-grow-og-grape-krypt-training-day-and-91-krypt.805765/page-4


----------



## madininagyal (May 21, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Well boys and girls they put the deal back on with the training day pack if you buy two.


i was wanted hitman og but they're already gone but snowcap super lemon og seem interesting for extraction


----------



## Blazin Purps (May 21, 2014)

Super Lemon OG day 36 Smells exactly like Super Lemon Haze, No OG smell whatsoever


----------



## antimatt3r (May 22, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/dna-sour-tangie.829993/


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 4, 2014)

Well I haven't thrown shots up in a while I got some nice ones this morning too.   

So without further adieu here's Training Day


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 14, 2014)

That training day smells like pure lemon sweet tarts, She's coming down on Tuesday. Unsure on exact flowering time, but I want to say 9 weeks give or take. From what I seen of trainwreck I got a pretty much pure trainwreck pheno, she's got gnarly nugs and smells of lemon. Hopefully it's not too racy.

Haven't smoked much for samples yet but will in a couple weeks. I think I may have picked one set of banana's, not balls just the yellow bits, off the bottom, haven't seen anything else.


----------



## Hlusaf (Sep 29, 2014)

Here are some pics of my finished IsLAnd...don't remember the specifics. Longer veg time and 8 week flower...sweet fruity/hashy smell and taste...all over body/mind numbness.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 29, 2014)

Hlusaf said:


> Here are some pics of my finished IsLAnd...don't remember the specifics. Longer veg time and 8 week flower...sweet fruity/hashy smell and taste...all over body/mind numbness.View attachment 3263734View attachment 3263735 View attachment 3263736


Looks like you pulled her a week early


----------

